# انترنت: كلمات السر التي يجب تجنبها  ..



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

* انترنت: كلمات السر التي يجب تجنبها  *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: الكشف عن كلمات السر احدى الهوايات المفضلة لدى قراصنة الانترنت_

* ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة قوائم لكلمات السر التي يكثر استخدامها عبر الانترنت. عدد كبير من هذه الكلمات يمكن تخمينها بسهولة. المقالة التالية تشير إلى الكلمات التي يجب تجنبها والى أساسيات اختيارها بشكل صحيح. *





​ ما رأيك بكلمة السر التالية "أ ب ج 1 2 3 "؟ أي شخص على قدر بسيط من التنور والوعي يدرك أن كلمة السر هذه يجب تجنبها بتاتا. الأحرف الثلاثة الأولى في الأبجدية والأعداد الثلاثة الأولى، هذه التوليفة يسهل تخمينها من قبل قراصنة الانترنت. ورغم ذلك تشير القوائم سالفة الذكر إلى أن كلمة السر هذه هي من أكثر الكلمات المستخدمة في الانترنت، وفي الوقت نفسه هي أولى الكلمات التي يقوم قراصنة الانترنت بتجريبها. ​ ​ يتناقل زوار الانترنت فيما بينهم قائمتين باللغتين الإنجليزية والألمانية لكلمات السر الأكثر استخداما. المعلومات الواردة في هاتين القائمتين هي معلومات الدخول (اسم الدخول وكلمة السر) لأكثر من 34000 مستخدم لموقع ماي سبيس (My Space) الامريكي.  هذه المعلومات تثبت أن عددا كبيرا من المستخدمين يلجأ الى استخدام مصطلحات معروفة، لأسباب تتعلق بعدم وعيهم أو بسهولة تذكرها، مثل أسماء مدنهم أو بلدانهم أو زوجاتهم أو ما شابه ذلك.  في مايو/أيار 2006 نشر قراصنة الانترنت عبر أحد المواقع كلمات السر الأكثر استخداما في ألمانيا، وتبين أن الألمان يلجؤون أيضا الى كلمات سهلة مثل "Sommer" بمعنى "صيف" أو "Hallo" بمعنى "مرحبا" أو حتى أسماء مدن مثل فرانكفورت وبرلين وميونخ.  ​ ​ ​ *ما هي سمات كلمة السر الآمنة؟*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  خبراء البرمجة قاموا بتطوير برامج قادرة على اعداد كلمات سر يصعب قرصنتها_من حيث المبدأ، يجب تجنب استخدام أي من الكلمات الواردة في القائمتين المذكورتين. وعلى الشابات والشباب العرب من مستخدمي الانترنت البحث فيما إذا كانت هناك قوائم مشابهة باللغة العربية. ومن أجل ضمان عدم كشف كلمة السر، لا بد من توفر بعض الأساسيات فيها وهي على سبيل المثال: عدم استخدام كلمات معروفة يمكن أن توجد في المعاجم، لأن القراصنة لديهم من الوسائل التي تمكنهم من تجريب جميع الكلمات الواردة في المعجم من الألف وحتى الياء. ويفضل استخدام توليفة من الحروف والأرقام التي لا ترمز إلى شيء محدد، كما يمكن استخدام حروف كبيرة مع أخرى صغيرة أو إشارات خاصة عند الضرورة. ويشار في هذا السياق الى ضرورة تجنب تواريخ أعياد الميلاد أو الزواج ككلمة سر، كما ينصح بتجنب استخدام كلمة سر واحدة لكل المواقع التي يتطلب الدخول إليها معلومات دخول. ​ ​ من الواضح ان مستخدمي الانترنت يتجنبون استخدام كلمات السر العشوائية لضمان عدم نسيانها. ولكن ربما يساعد المرء نفسه عبر ربط كلمة السر بشيء يمكن تذكره بسهولة. لنأخذ المثال التالي:"عام 2006 فازت ايطاليا بكأس العالم" ومع أخذ الحرف الأول من كل كلمة أو رقم يمكن اشتقاق كلمة السر التالية "ع6فابا". هذه الكلمة يصعب جدا على القراصنة اكتشافها وبالتالي يمكن أن يتذكرها المرء بسهوله بمجرد تذكرة الجملة المشتقة منها.​ ​

 دويتشه  (ن.ش) 
​






​


----------



## جيلان (23 يناير 2010)

انا بعمل بلاوى فى كلمات السر دى
عمرى لا احط تليفون ولا تاريخ ميلاد
عندهم حق بجد موضوع خطيييييييير


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

*هي معلومات واعية
شكرا اكتير الك
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

*معلومات مهمة 
شكرا كتير كليمو​*


----------



## عراقية للموت (23 يناير 2010)

معلو مات حلوه شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات المهمة جدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2010)

معلومات كهمة كتير فعلا 
شكرا للتنيه كليمو
المسيح معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 يناير 2010)

*معلومات حلوة و مفيدة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

المشكلة انى بنسى كتير
ولو عملت لكل حاجة باص مختلف
يبقى ضمنت انى مش هفتكر ولا حاجة
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومهم . شكرا أخى الغالى الرب يبارككم*


----------



## marcelino (24 يناير 2010)

مهم جدا

ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (24 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يا كليمو موضوع مهم فعلا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## white rose (24 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع كليمو


يسلموا ايديك
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2010)

*اكيد لازم كلمة السر تكون صعبه 
عشان مايبقاش سهل انها تتعرف
ثانكس كليمووو موضوع جامد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2010)

أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك أستـــــــــــــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

جيلان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

راجعة للمسيح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

عراقية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

طحبوش

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

ماجد

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

ماروووووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

ماري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

وايت روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

انا كله كلمة سر واحدة بس صعبة

شكرا كليمو

للمعلومات القيمة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

